# Fridge Climate Control Switch



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Just pluged in the TT two days ago and the freezer is cold and fridge is not. so i waited to post this question. I used the TT about a month ago worked fine.
I took out the manual and found out that i had a climate control switch in side the top of the freezer door wich was on the off postion. so i switched it on and i going to wait until the morning, should this switch be on, also have the tube on the fins all the way in the up postion. I just bought a thermoitor to. i have been gettiong alot of moisture in fridge part.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I am pretty sure that the climate control switch controls the exterior moisture. I normally leave this off. If you are dry camping and the switch is on it will drain the batteries pretty fast (this happened to us on our first trip). What is the thermostat set at in the fridge?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The fridge takes a lot longer than the freezer to cool down on most of these units especially when it's hot outside. I'm not sure about you're model fridge but on mine the switch on the inside of the top freezer door is basically a defroster which you shouldn't need to use hardly ever. Also it uses a large amount of 12 volt power so only use it if you've got AC power. It will quickly drain your batteries if you're dry camping.


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Just check the temp this morning it is hovering around 38-40 no dry camping thanks for info on switch, not to hot up here in the east yet around 75 today leaving for Moose hillock NH tomorrow. Also check the recall for domitic fridge mine is one of the recall Md 2652. i like to run the propane while i'm traveling kinda of scared to.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

The recall in a quick fix for any repair center. My buddy has a mobile RV repair business and it took him 10-15 min to add the shields in the kit. call around, you can probably get it done either before you camp or while enroute.








Brian


----------

